
Apple Kills the App Store Affiliate Program, and I Have No Idea What to Do - minimaxir
https://toucharcade.com/2018/08/01/apple-kills-the-app-store-affiliate-program-and-i-have-no-idea-what-we-are-going-to-do/
======
ohiovr
Affiliate programs are sometimes yanked out of the hands of people making big
money on a individual basis. I read about a fellow that was making something
like $100K per month from the amazon affiliate program and then one day
without cause or reason it was revoked on that guy. Imagine having an insane
lifestyle like that and then suddenly losing it.

There really isn't anything you can do to make your old business model work.
Maybe you can sell your website.

It can be dangerous to rely on a 500 lb gorilla.

~~~
fooker
I would guess if they started linking to some other website instead of Amazon,
they can get at least a healthy fraction of that amount.

~~~
ohiovr
The trick is finding a good affilate program or diversifying programs if it is
allowed. I'm thinking of setting up an affiliate account with hosting
providers with software I am working on. I have found that there are a lot of
affiliate programs from a lot of different hosting providers. Problem with
apps is there aren't very many stores. I make some money from Apple as an app
developer but I don't expect that income to last for ever or even from month
to month. It could vanish at any time and I got no recourse for it.

~~~
_delirium
Seems especially problematic if the entire premise of your site is iOS games.
It's not like there are many different stores selling iOS games...

------
tonyedgecombe
I found affiliates to be a complete pain in the backside, they will do almost
anything to insert themselves into the transaction including offering cracked
versions of my software. I can understand why Apple wants to kill its program.

------
znpy
Meh. Apple is known to milk every possible penny from its customers and
companies that develop open their platform as well.

I know this doesn't help, but: this is what you get if you decide to depend on
Apple.

------
hguhghuff
Stop referring sales leads to Apple. They need to understand that you are
sending them sales.

